# Echo carb help



## xxl (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a arm 280 with a walbro 233 wyk carb and it's our of adjustment so I took the plug turned the screw no it won't hold my question can I swap to a better carb I'd so what?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 16, 2017)

anyone?


----------

